# ++FREE Sample of Palo Alto Labs: Leviathan (Fat Burning Test Booster)++



## Palo Alto Labs (Apr 18, 2007)

To properly introduce Palo Alto Labs to this forum, I want to extend you all a free sample of Leviathan, our Fat burning, lean mass potentiator.

Here's the link to our sub-forum. The Thread is inside!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/palo-alto-labs/




















*Q. What is LEVIATHAN? *
Leviathan is the first and only product designed to rapidly eliminate fat while advancing the continuation of lean muscle mass building during a cutting phase.

 Leviathan Function: 
??? Extreme Anti-Catabolic Fat Burning ??? Fat Lipolysis while Preserving Muscle 
??? Pro-Testosterone Enhancement/Estrogen Blocking and Regulation
??? Promotes Lean Mass Building & Muscle Hardness 
??? Intensifies Training Performance
??? Increases Norephinephrine production
??? Promotes Neuro Intensification & Focus

*Q. What Makes LEVIATHAN Different From Other Fat Burners? *
Normal fat burning products are designed to only burn fat at the sacrifice of also burning off hard gained muscle mass. Leviathan is the first product to ever successfully combine ultra-intense fat burning potential with explosive muscle building. With Leviathan, a cutting phase is no longer necessary to make sure you are lean and ripped enough for competition. Leviathan will shred you up while enabling you to continue to pack on the slabs of ultra dense lean muscle you're going to need to dominate

*Q. How Does LEVIATHAN Work To Burn Fat? *
The key fat burning component of Leviathan stimulates fat loss by stimulating the increased production of Norephinephrine by the body while acting as an Alpha Receptor blocker on adipose tissue cells. With the majority of alpha receptors blocked, greater numbers of beta receptors are left open for the increased volume of the fat burning hormone Norephinephrine to attach to. The binding of the Norephinephrine to the adipose tissue beta receptors stimulates Lipolysis of greater numbers of the fat cells.

*Q. How do you take LEVIATHAN? *.
We suggest the following when you begin Leviathan:
*Day 1:* 1 capsule in the am, and 1 capsule in the mid afternoon
*Day 2:* repeat day 1
*Day 3:* 1 capsule in the am, 1 capsule around noon or 1, and one capsule around 5pm
*Day 4:* repeat day 3
*Day 5:* 2 capsules in the am, 1 capsule around noon or 1 ,and one capsule around 5pm
*Day 6:* repeat day 5
*Day 7:* 2 capsules in the am, and 2 capsules in the late afternoon -- this would be your standard consumption

Leviathan is most effective when the insulin levels in your body are lower. Due to this, take two capsules in the morning AT LEAST 45 minutes before meals and two capsules early in the afternoon AT LEAST 45 minutes before meals. If you rather take Leviathan after meals, dose Leviathan 1 hour after a smaller meal.

Do Not take Leviathan after 5pm to avoid sleeplessness. For optimal results you should maintain use of Leviathan for at least eight weeks.

*Q. I don???t lways get a strong ???buzz??? from Leviathan, does that mean its not working?*
Some people who are tolerant to stimulants might not feel as strong of stimulant effect from Leviathan. While most other fat burners are full of caffeine and other stimulants that put added stress on your adrenal glands, Leviathan has a lower, yet effective dose of stimulants. While caffeine does have some thermogenic effects to it, its potential for weight loss is limited. More is never better. Most people have noted that they experienced smooth and clean energy without getting jittery, anxious, or irritable.

Leviathan is working and is just as effective whether or not you have a strong buzz from it.

*Q. How Much Caffeine is in Leviathan?*
Less than 100mg per capsule.

*Q. Can I take Leviathan with Incarnate or Paravol?*
Yes. Leviathan will stack well with Paravol and/or Incarnate. 

*Q. What???s the longest that I can take Leviathan?*
Leviathan should be taken for no longer than 90 days at a time. After an extended period taking Leviathan, it is strongly recommended that you cycle off for a period of 3-4 weeks. After an Off period, begin again with the intro tapered dosing.

*Q. What's in LEVIATHAN? *
Serving Size: 2 Capsules 
Servings Per Container: 45 

Leviathan Proprietary Blend: 907mg 
Tribulus Terrestris (80% Saponins; 20% Protodioscin) 
Caffeine Anhydrous 
3,3'-Diindolylmethane 
Fenugreek 
Coleus Forskohili 20% 
L-Tyrosine 
Bioperine??? 
Vitex 
Cocoa Extract 
Green Tea (70%) 
Rhodiola Rosea Extract 
Acacia Rigidula Extract 

Yohimbine HCl: 9mg


----------



## ABCs (Apr 18, 2007)

Just signed up for the sample. Exactly what I was looking for too. A fat burner plus something to aid in keeping/building lean mass while on a cut. Can't wait to give it a go.


----------



## Palo Alto Labs (Apr 19, 2007)

Sounds good! Check out the Leviatha FAQ thread.. I posted some great reviews on Leviathan


----------



## Palo Alto Labs (Apr 22, 2007)

Everybody make sure to pop in and check out the reviews on Leviathan.. this product has been getting some great feedback... All back ordered free samples of leviathan will ship on mon/tuesday


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Apr 22, 2007)

looks like a regular thermo with sum test increasing "herbs" to me.


----------



## Palo Alto Labs (Apr 23, 2007)

Leviathan has some of the test boosting herbs but it also has estrogen balance ingredients so your body can do the most with your free test.


----------



## Palo Alto Labs (Apr 27, 2007)

We had a slight backorder on samples, but we have a ton back in stock... keep them requests coming!


----------



## ava (Apr 27, 2007)

I havent received my sample yet but I purchased a bottle anyway.  It arrived yesterday and I took my first pill this morning.  So far so good!


----------



## egodog48 (Apr 30, 2007)

ava said:


> I havent received my sample yet but I purchased a bottle anyway.  It arrived yesterday and I took my first pill this morning.  So far so good!




Make sure to let us know what you think.....

And for all nay sayers, try out a sample.......Get ahold of me or Dave......


----------



## 0pete9 (Apr 30, 2007)

I just got my free sample today with 4 pills in it, Definetly lookin foward to it but I hope I dont get the jitters cuz of the stims.


----------



## ava (May 1, 2007)

I received my sample Saturday and just added them to my bottle I ordered.  No jitters so far and I'm up to 3 pills/day with tomorrow being a full dose.


----------



## Palo Alto Labs (May 2, 2007)

ava said:


> I received my sample Saturday and just added them to my bottle I ordered.  No jitters so far and I'm up to 3 pills/day with tomorrow being a full dose.


Great to hear it! 

Leviathan isnt overloaded with caffeine, so their is no jitters or uneasiness as long as you taper into the full dose!


----------



## Palo Alto Labs (May 8, 2007)

More samples in stock...ready to ship same day!!


----------



## 0pete9 (May 8, 2007)

Im actually really impressed with leviathan, no jitters, or rapid heart beat, great product, I will be definetly picking some of this up in the future.


----------



## Palo Alto Labs (May 10, 2007)

great to hear!!! NP has a 5% off on PAL products with code *PAL 05* when you chceck out!!


----------



## egodog48 (May 21, 2007)

offer is still valid for those interested


----------



## KentDog (May 21, 2007)

Sounds good, thanks for the offer. I'm looking forward to reading reviews and trying some out myself.


----------



## Palo Alto Labs (Jun 20, 2007)

Hope you liked the sample!!!! keep on em guys if you havent gotten one yet!


----------



## egodog48 (Jun 25, 2007)

While your getting a free sample for leviathan, you might as well sign up for a free sample of aspire while supplies last


----------



## Palo Alto Labs (Jul 5, 2007)

What a great idea... leviathan samples are going hot!


----------

